# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εκπομπής & Λήψης > Κεραίες & Καλώδια >  >  συντονισμος στα 180 μετρα!(sic)

## theartist

Καλημέρα στην παρέα,σε μια συρμάτινη κεραία 27 μέτρων έβαλα στην άκρη της ένα πηνίο 50 σπειρών για επιμήκυνση.Από αυτό χρησιμοποιώ μόνο 10 σπείρες για να συντονίσω εκεί που θέλω.Η ερώτηση ειναι έχει σημασία απο ποιο σημείο του πηνίου παίρνεις τις 10 σπείρες,δλδ απο την πρώτη ως την ενδέκατη ή σε κάποιο άλλο σημείο πιο ψηλά πχ από την εικοστή ως την τριακοστή και αν αυτο επηρεάζει την γενικότερη απόδοση της κεραιας.

----------


## genesis

Θεωρητικά δεν θα έπρεπε να παίζει ρόλο το τμήμα του πηνίου που χρησιμοποιείς εφόσον βέβαια η αυτεπαγωγή του είναι ίδια.
Στην πράξη, από την μικρή μου εμπειρία σε αυτή την μπάντα, επηρεάζουν πολλοί άλλοι παράγοντες που είναι δύσκολο να υπολογιστούν από πριν και δεν μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρος.
Προτείνω να κάνεις μερικές δοκιμές για δεις αν προκύπτει διαφορά στην ακτινοβολία της κεραίας ή όχι.

----------

